# PROBLEM WITH DIPSTICk



## el_papelito (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi everybody, I hope you are all good.

To make it short, I have a problem with my dipstick on my 65 Gto. I have a 400 Ci from a 67 Gto.

My dipstick got bent on first crank and got lucky, i guess there wasn t the lower dipstick tube, as im in Mexico , it s almost impossible to find parts for Pontiacs..... and less for a gto....

Someone could measure the lenght of a dipstick ? This may i could fab something and be able to check my oil level....

I hope you understood my english.

Thanks


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Since it sounds like you need another dip stick ordered, recommend you call Ames Performance Engineering at 800-421-2637. I think you need to know whether it was a AC or non-AC engine. At least they list two different part numbers. Good luck, Matt


----------



## el_papelito (Mar 13, 2012)

Matt, thank you for the answer.

In facts i know allmost all the good web sites, ames, summit etc... But here in mexico they just kill us with costs of mail ...... So this website are like a dream unfortunately.

Is there a good christian that can measure the lenght of the dipstick ? Mine was AC if it changes something.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Without the lower tube the dipstick will not read correctly as it will go in at an angle (hit the crank counterweights) and lay at a steep angle into the pan. The lower tube directs the stick in a downward (vertical) alignment. My non AC dipstick is 17.25 inches from cap to tip.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

el papelito, understand on the cost of shipping - sometimes I think they charge us domestic customers a lot. Ok, I should have been more clear. I was meaning to suggest calling Ames technical representatives would help you with the right length. I would not have guessed the AC and non-AC engines had different dip sticks. I can only imagine there are half a quart low folks all over the place. 

And I got a good laugh out of your English. It's coming along nicely. Best wishes, Matt


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it has the original oil pan, the oil capacity of a '67 GTO 400 is 7 quarts with filter, and that's the big filter that holds almost a quart. You could drain the oil, and install the large filter, add 6-7 quarts of oil, and use about any dipstick and cut it to fit. Simply mark the full oil level on the new dipstick. If you hit the crank with the old dipstick, the lower internal guide tube is probably missing or installed incorrectly, though. If that's the case, you're out of luck without pulling the engine and disassembling it partially to re-install the lower guide tube the right way. Good luck.


----------



## voltaire (Aug 23, 2013)

Pontiac 400 engines require a pressed in dip stick tube. The tube is pressed into the engine block from the inside of the motor. After market tubes pressed in from the outside of the block will not work. There are two tubes, the one I just mentioned and another one that has a 20-30 degree bend that is connected to the tray inside the engine or bolted to one of the crank cap bolt. The total length of the two tubes when attached together is 14". Approximately 8" of the tube pressed into the engine block sticks out. the tube with the 20-30 degree bend is in the engine and is pointed down and to the rear of the engine. If you have airconditioning there is another "s" shaped tube that slips into the top of the tube sticking out of the engine. This tube is attached to a head bolt or the airconditioning bracket bolt. If you do a search you find that several folks (including myself) that have rebuilt a Pontiac 400 have forgotten to install the dip stick tube and had to remove the oil pan.


----------



## el_papelitos (Jan 25, 2013)

Guys someone could help me find the web link of the lower inner tube, i m going to buy it- I cant find it in any website.


Hope someone can help me.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are a couple from OPGI;

Search for "dipstick tube" @ OPGI.com


----------

